# صور قصة الميلاد



## cobcob (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*صور قصة الميلاد christmass*

هاحاول أحط أكبر مجموعة من صور قصة ميلاد المسيح فى الموضوع ده
وياريت لو حد ليه طلب صورة معينة يقول وانا هادور له عليها

أولا صور العائلة المقدسة وميلاد المسيح فى مزود البقر


----------



## cobcob (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور قصة الميلاد*

ودى مجموعة تانية بس تنفع للاطفال:


----------



## cobcob (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور قصة الميلاد*

صور الميلاد (فن قبطى)


----------



## cobcob (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور قصة الميلاد*


----------



## cobcob (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور قصة الميلاد*

*بشارة الملاك للرعاة ​*


----------



## JOJO SNIPER (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور قصة الميلاد*

متشكر جدا

الرب يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## JOJO SNIPER (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور قصة الميلاد*

بس ياريت تكون الصور اجامها كبيرة

علشان عايز اعمل كليب


----------



## JOJO SNIPER (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور قصة الميلاد*

معدش في صور تاني ولا ايه


----------



## friendlove (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور قصة الميلاد*

*متشكر جدا على تعب محبتك وربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## cobcob (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور قصة الميلاد*



jojo Sniper قال:


> معدش في صور تاني ولا ايه




لااااااااا 
الصور كتيرة اوى
بس انا اللى بكسل شوية
عشان كان عندى شغل
بس فى مجموعة جاية فى السكة
اسفة على التأخير


----------



## cobcob (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور قصة الميلاد*


----------



## JOJO SNIPER (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور قصة الميلاد*

ولا يهمك المهم تكوني فاكراني
انا مش بعمل حاجة ليا انا بعمل علشان ربنا

وربنا يوفقك في شغلك

وعلى اقل من مهلك


----------



## املا (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور قصة الميلاد*

كثير حلوين الصور

يسلمو


----------



## cobcob (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور قصة الميلاد*

ميرسى يا جوجو وربنا يعوضك
وميرسى على ردك يا املا
انا بس متعطلة عشان آخر مرة الجهاز كان بطىء شوية
بس هاكمل ان شاء الله
صلوا لى


----------



## madonna samuel (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور قصة الميلاد*

*شكرا كتيييييييير الصور جميلة... هل ممكن اساعدك و انزل صور للميلاد تحت المشاركة بتاعتك.... و لا في موضوع جديد ... الرب يبارك حياتك*[/COLOR]


----------



## JOJO SNIPER (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور قصة الميلاد*

يارييت يا جماعة لو حد عنده صور يساعدنا ويرفعها ده بعد اذنcobcob


----------



## cobcob (25 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور قصة الميلاد*

*طبعا يا جماعة اى حد عنده صور للميلاد يرفعها
عشان نستفيد من الموضوع بأفضل شكل
كلنا محتاجين الصور دى اليومين دول
يا ريت كلنا نشاعد بعض
وكل واحد يشارك ولو بصورة او صورتين حاسس انهم هايفيدوا الباقيين​*


----------



## friendlove (25 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور قصة الميلاد*

*شكرا كتيييييييير الصور جمييييييييييييييييييييلة​*


----------



## ارسطو (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور قصة الميلاد*

الصور اللى فيها يوسف النجار صغير السن صور قال قداسة البابا انه يرفضها 
وولكن

شكر لصاحب الموضوع صور رائعة حقا


----------



## cobcob (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور قصة الميلاد*



ارسطو قال:


> الصور اللى فيها يوسف النجار صغير السن صور قال قداسة البابا انه يرفضها
> وولكن
> 
> شكر لصاحب الموضوع صور رائعة حقا



شكرا على الرد والملحوظة
من ناحيتى انا باحط الصور اللى موجودة عندة 
بس ممكن كل واحد يستخدم الصورة اللى تناسبه


----------



## maramero (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور قصة الميلاد*

شكرا علي الصور الجميلة 
ربنا يباركك و يعوض تعبك


----------



## ايرينى جورج (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور قصة الميلاد*

المجموعة تجنن ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك سنة جديدة ليكى يتحققلك فيها كل اللى تتمنية​


----------



## جورج يويو (7 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور قصة الميلاد*

صور حلوة
           اخوك جورج


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور قصة الميلاد*







يا خراااااشى جميلة قوى دى

ميرسى حبيبتى على الصور الجميلة

كل سنة و انتى طيبة


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 ديسمبر 2010)

*حلووووووووين خااااااااااااااااااالص
أشكرك
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
*​


----------



## kalimooo (7 ديسمبر 2010)

رائع

شكرااااااا على الصور الرائعة

ربنا يباركك


----------

